# Need a collar



## ArmyMedic (Apr 15, 2013)

So I have tried to contact Nizmo to get a collar but have had no luck. Does anyone know where to get a good 2" nylon collar for my boy, thanks.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Stillwater Kennel Supply .... longest standing supplier that I know of publicly...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Tablerock too! And XDream Dogs is new and upcoming but hes only on FB.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> Stillwater Kennel Supply .... longest standing supplier that I know of publicly...





Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Tablerock too! And XDream Dogs is new and upcoming but hes only on FB.


All good places to go. I use Tablerock and love all my gear from them. I get my collars and weight pull harnesses from Tablerock.

I have gotten other items from Matt (XDream) and he is a good guy to deal with.

Tablerock Harnesses and Dog Supplies
https://www.facebook.com/XDreamDogs?fref=ts
Stillwater Kennel Supply -- The Best Pit Bull Collars


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Are Tablerock collars priced as good as Stillwater? I've only ever got two collars from Stillwater but they've both lasted years and the longevity and price make up for the less than stellar customer service imo. 

Will be looking to purchase some more collars and possibly a wp harness soon.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

if it aint broke dont fix it lol!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Stillwater Kennel Supply: Stillwater Kennel Supply -- The Best Pit Bull Collars
Bulldog Supply Company: Bulldog Supply Company, Pitbull collars, leads, leashes, and weight pulling harness
Tablerock Harnesses and Dog Supplies: Tablerock Harnesses and Dog Supplies
O'Briens K-9 Supply: Heavy Duty Canine Supplies


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Are Tablerock collars priced as good as Stillwater? I've only ever got two collars from Stillwater but they've both lasted years and the longevity and price make up for the less than stellar customer service imo.
> 
> Will be looking to purchase some more collars and possibly a wp harness soon.


I got into it about pricing with someone on FB and I think in the end the Tablerock and Stillwater ones are like a dollar different.... lol

But Holly has Tablerock collars that are real old and been used hard. I have a wp harness from them that I really like too. But I have a walking harness I haven't put to use yet from Stillwater too.... so yeah pick ur poison. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArmyMedic (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I just got one from stillwater a few weeks ago. i love it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> Are Tablerock collars priced as good as Stillwater? I've only ever got two collars from Stillwater but they've both lasted years and the longevity and price make up for the less than stellar customer service imo.
> 
> Will be looking to purchase some more collars and possibly a wp harness soon.


They are $11 for the 2 ply nylon which are great collars. Like Lauren said below my dogs use my collars hard! Water, dirt, tethering. They hold up great. They are the only collars I have had that hold up and I can not only still use, but photograph my dogs in as well and they don't look tacky or old.



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> I got into it about pricing with someone on FB and I think in the end the Tablerock and Stillwater ones are like a dollar different.... lol
> 
> But Holly has Tablerock collars that are real old and been used hard. I have a wp harness from them that I really like too.


This is the first Tablerock collar I ever bought. Still in great condition! This picture was taken a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Those are nice! I like the hardware on them.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Sully has a Stillwater collar..luv it.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Bulldog Supply Company: Bulldog Supply Company, Pitbull collars, leads, leashes, and weight pulling harness
> O'Briens K-9 Supply: Heavy Duty Canine Supplies


I've got a couple of the 2 tone's from O'Brien's and a couple of the padded's from Bulldog Supply. I'd recommend them both. Collars are well-made, good costumer service and fast shipping.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> Those are nice! I like the hardware on them.


You can order them with and without the grommets for those who don't like them. I love them, they were my original reason for ordering from there. I saw one Tempest had and had to have one lol. Now I have......15+ LOL

For those wanting harnesses these are my harnesses from Tablerock.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

here is a pic of Odin in his Tablerock harness


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Omg! Odin is gorgeous!!! Think that's first time I've seen a pic of him...love

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Omg! Odin is gorgeous!!! Think that's first time I've seen a pic of him...love
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG! really?! how can this be?! maybe i am slackin!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Yes really, I'm glad to finally see him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Stillwater, Tablerock and O'briens!! The o'briens were at the last dog show with their dogs and hand a bunch of their collars! Amazing quality. They have some strong dogs and the collars last. They also have lots of equipment like spring poles, weigh pull, etc. oh and they are very nice people


----------

